# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Albuminy norma

## medyczka

*Albuminy*

*Norma*: 

35-50 g/l (3,5-5,0 g/dl)

*Interpretacja*: 

Powyżej normy: najczęsciej odwodnienie organizmu.

Poniżej normy: w niedożywieniu, zaburzeniach wchłaniania, przewlekłych chorobach wątroby, ze zwiększonym katabolizmem (rozpadem) albumin (w wysokiej gorączce, sepsie, urazach i w zaawansowanych chorobach nowotworowych). Ponadto za wartości poniżej normy odpowiedzialna jest zwiększona utrata albumin w skutek np. oparzeń, krwawień, wysięków, w zespole nerczycowym oraz w chorobach przewodu pokarmowego, także w przypadku przewodnieniu organizmu.

----------

